

Facebook Now Shares Phone Number & Address With Third-Party Apps - solipsist
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_now_shares_phone_number_address_with_thir.php

======
stevederico
This article is already on the front page:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2109972>

